# Adding sound to G scale train



## Samyer (Apr 8, 2013)

I grew up on S and HO scale trains. My father-in-law wants me to add sound to a G Scale train used on a float (at Christmas time - he plays Santa). Train power is provided by MRC 280. The train operation is simple, it is reaches one end of the train and then reverese direction (uses diodes in track with a reversing controller (Aristo Craft ART-11091). The train is marked Marlin 12085414 (steam engine). I believe it is either printed wrong or I read it wrong as it may be Marklin. I'd like to do internal sound and have it operate when the direction reverses (track polarity reverses also). So far I've researched it and I've come up with separate sound modules, sound amplifier, and sensors to detect train motion (about $250) but it is for an external installation which may be OK but I'd like to make sure I haven;t missed something to do it internally. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the problem here is that most people, myself included, are not familiar with the intricacies of the Marklin line and their various forms of operation that if I'm not mistaken include a/c, simple d/c, dcc, and maybe even a propriatary operation's system. Some of the Marklin equipment may not even be able to operate the way that you intend. 

You may be better off biting the bullet and buying more conventional equipment. An upside to this is that Marklin equipment is touted to be true 1:32 making it relatively small. On a float with Santa Claus and the crowd at a reasonable distance, you want BIG and Showy.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Two suggestions. First, get a suitable car for directly behind the engine and put the sound unit in it. Nobody will notice where the sound is coming from. Second, since the engine is most likely a European looking engine, look around for an LGB sound car. I think that made cars and tenders with steam locomotive sounds that ran off track power. The down side of the LGB is that the car might look too big for the engine. You might look into starter sets with sound. That may be your cheapest option. Some starter sets aren't that much more than a quality sound system, something that you probably don't need for this display.

Chuck


----------



## Samyer (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!


----------

